# Who stocks Kostov motors?



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

Does anyone know if there is a USA supplier that stocks Kostov motors? 

I know most of them are drop-shipped from overseas, but I thought there was a domestic supplier as well... I believe they were on the west coast.


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

I got mine from the factory, they were good to work with but it did take a while (I think they custom built my motor for me).



PZigouras said:


> Does anyone know if there is a USA supplier that stocks Kostov motors?
> 
> I know most of them are drop-shipped from overseas, but I thought there was a domestic supplier as well... I believe they were on the west coast.


----------



## PZigouras (Jun 5, 2010)

How long did yours take to arrive? 

From what I understand, Kostov ships their stock motors by ocean freight, which can take 6 to 8 weeks (or even longer in some cases)

I think it may be time for someone to order a pallet full...


----------



## Overlander23 (Jun 15, 2009)

I got mine from Rebirth Auto in Florida.

http://rebirthauto.com/product-category/drive-systems/motors/kostov-motors/


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

To clarify I ordered mine from Rebirth auto also, but it was shipped from the factory. I forget exactly but it was around 2 months.



PZigouras said:


> How long did yours take to arrive?
> 
> From what I understand, Kostov ships their stock motors by ocean freight, which can take 6 to 8 weeks (or even longer in some cases)
> 
> I think it may be time for someone to order a pallet full...


----------

